# Combining Business Tasks With Homestead Chores



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

How does everyone combine the overwhelming task of our business chores...that HAVE to be done.....with all those homesteading chores.....that are in the TOP Priority class???

I know for us, we start our day with the barn chores which includes bringing our water in the house for the day while we do the water for the horses. In the summer, I would spend an hour or two out in the garden. DH would usually go right on his computer while I was outside. He keeps the site up and running.......plus he designed two other sites (beautiful sites too), and had to do work on them also. We have now shifted our priorities to our site only. It was neglected when we did work for others....which did not help us in any way. 

Once both of the computers are on, we both work on the computer and do our other chores at the same time. Work a bit, I'll go fix a meal, work more, go wash dishes, can or whatever. While the food is cooking or the canner is going, I sit back at the computer. Back and forth all day. I like it that way and I do not get sick of the computer work.

Right now I am swamped with changing photos and the text on my site. I have boxes of strings staring at me......and three cats constantly trying to get in the boxes. I really like doing it though. It is work, but satisfying. So I've been doing that and canning tomatoes for days now......both had to be done and that doesn't even include the four blogs I try to write at least a few times a week (Good for marketing.).

I'd be interested in, and I think others might too, how everyone here combines their businesses with their homesteads. Course some of you have farm type businesses, but you have the paperwork chores too. I know for me organization is the key. How about you?

katlupe


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I try to keep Wednesdays for bookkeeping and paperwork. If necessary, one other afternoon per week.

Then, at the end of the month, there's another day for reconciling bank statements, paying bills, writing invoices, and preparing things for the accountant.

At the end of the quarter, there's a bit more.

The last half of February is for preparing info for the accountant to do the tax returns.

What I do on a daily basis is completely fluid, depending on the weather, the season, the garden, the goats, the family's needs, and the milk supply.:bouncy:


----------

